# New Holland Skid owners beware!



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Just wanted to give a heads up to the new holland skid owners on here. We have a L-185 and 2 nights ago while pushing we had a major electrical meltdown. There is a 90 degree elbow that comes out of the muffler and goes to the stack on the back of the machine. That elbow broke off the muffler and fell down into the engine compartment. The elbow then cut into the battery cable that runs to the back of the machine to the jump start post. It then proceeded to fry a lot of things. It melted a whole right through were the jump start post comes through the back, melted the backup alarm into a puddle of plastic, melted the dip stick tube for the oil, started to melt the neck for the fill on the fuel tank, fried the battery, melted the battery cable going to the post. At first I thought it was just our luck, until we called the dealer in the morning and they said they have seen this happen before. So the morel of my story is check to make sure that elbow on your exhaust is tight and not broken.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks i will check mine in the am 
sorry for your bad luck are they gonna eat the bill


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Should have bought a Bobcat.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

snocrete;1157465 said:


> Should have bought a Bobcat.


cheap shot!


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kramer's right...but so is snocrete!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I love my new Hollands


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

What else did you expect from a stripped down Case?!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;1157465 said:


> Should have bought a Deere.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a NH on the farm and this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;1157845 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


.......


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;1157845 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I didnt say I dont like our new hollands, its just something to watch out for.


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

Same thing happened to me !! This machine raddles so bad that the muffler broke off and landed on the jump start lug.. a year ago the oil cooler failed due to the rough vibrations 

And no luck with any help from the dealer or new holland. 

this is the LAST hewholland POS i will own..


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

KCAPXIS;1159058 said:


> Same thing happened to me !! This machine raddles so bad that the muffler broke off and landed on the jump start lug.. a year ago the oil cooler failed due to the rough vibrations
> 
> And no luck with any help from the dealer or new holland.
> 
> this is the LAST hewholland POS i will own..


Just curious who is your closest NH dealer or who you go to?


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We use a fleet of 190 to 170 and NH is some of the cheapest skidloaders you can buy. Electrical problems,basics like fuel filters geling up because its secured away from the engine block. I spend atleast 20 secs everytime I get back in bouncing on the seat/smacking the seatbelt around before it works. I've run enough skidloaders in my life to make a judgement on these. New NH skidloaders(even the compact tractors) are crap, bought because there alittle bit cheaper then the rest.


----------

